

Show HN: Transpose – Website Personalization for B2B - Adams472
http://gotranspose.com/?hacker=news

======
Adams472
Would love any feedback from the community on Transpose. Our goal is to make
Transpose the easiest way for B2B marketers to personalize their site for any
visitor at any stage of the buying process. Thanks!

